# NHS South West Essex - suspends fertility treatment



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Basildon, Thurrock and Brentwood are affected.


This will be reviewed in March 2011.


NHS South west essex has confirmed that people currently on a cycle will not be affected, and those that have their 40th birthday between now and the end of March 2011 will still be able to receive treatment.


----------



## pennylowe (Jul 17, 2009)

i am 43yrs old can i have ivf on nhs


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

pennylowe said:


> i am 43yrs old can i have ivf on nhs


Not under the South West Essex PCT.

Most other PCT's have an age limit of 40 - however you will need to contact your local PCT to find out the exact requirements.


----------

